# 1964 Schwinn Paramount With Original Chrome Fork.



## fatbike

1964 Scwhinn Paramount frame set. Matching serial numbered original chrome fork. Campagnola drop outs, headset, bottom bracket. Straight frame. Minor ding on top tube I'll have to get better photos of it with better light, really minor. Paints not bad everywhere except for the top tube, rattle can. Old decal added and an old repaint. Chrome playing on the fork is good. Chrome playing on frame moderate. Size is 57cm. Perhaps I'll let it go.


----------



## dave429

Love the lugs on those old paramounts. I have 1966 I'm thinking about restoring.


----------



## fatbike

Thanks. There're very cool lugs for sure


----------



## momo608

I'm struck by how little this frame has changed over time. My 72 looks identical. Those lugs are a bitch to mask off but worth it.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Weren't the cable guides on the right side of the top tube on the later bikes?
They look to be on the left side on this frame.


----------



## fatbike

This is an early bike, 1964. I believe a one year only with the solid chrome fork option for a painted frame.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Here is a shot of my '62 clearly showing the cable guides on the right side of the top tube.


----------



## fatbike

Eric Amlie said:


> Here is a shot of my '62 clearly showing the cable guides on the right side of the top tube.
> 
> View attachment 283124




Yours are in the drive side right. So when did cable guides change sides? I have no idea.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Here is my '65 P13 with the guides still on the right side. My '71 P15 has them on the right side also.
I'm thinking that yours were moved at some point, perhaps to facilitate a better cable routing for a Campagnolo sidepull rear caliper.


----------



## fatbike

Maybe the cable guides were. Who knows.  Seems all the early ones are on the drive side. Anyways, the serial does indicate It is a "64".


----------



## fatbike

Maybe I'll make a rider out this. I ride a bike daily to commute on.


----------



## fatbike

What I typically ride.


----------



## Schwinn499

fatbike said:


> View attachment 283292 View attachment 283291 View attachment 283290 View attachment 283289 View attachment 283287 What I typically ride.



+1!

Bitchen rider!


----------



## fatbike

I had some time on my hands. The lady was away and a few beers later, voilà! The progression of building a bike on a Saturday afternoon.​


----------



## fatbike

What I needed building out of this 1963 Paramount frame set. Best daily rider I've ever owned.


----------



## beatcad

that is awesome. about as perfect as a bike can be.
great job.


----------



## fatbike

beatcad said:


> that is awesome. about as perfect as a bike can be.
> great job.



Thank you!


----------



## WVBicycles

great looking commuter


----------

